# How to connected 2nd TV to TiVo box?



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

I have one TiVo... No mini. While watching the single TV connected to the single TiVo, Then want to get something from the kitchen where I have another non-TiVo TV... How do I connect the 2nd TV to the TiVo? I tried an HDMI spiltter... But that didn't work. Help?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

What model TiVo? For newer ones, you can buy a Mini for additional TV's.

Scott


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

An HDMI splitter should have worked. Perhaps you could give more details on how it failed?


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

I don't remember the exact results of adding the HDMI splitter... But I'll try again and report the results. Thanks!


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Re-tried... Both a standard Y-cable and a powered Y-cable. The result was the same... Static/snow.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you connect it to the second TV without the splitter and get a good picture?


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

Single HDMI cable to the TV... No problems.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Try it with a switch and not a splitter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Problem may due to HDCP and the bidirectional communication through HDMI that is incompatible with splitting the signal. A true switch would work in this case. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have used this splitter to resolve HDCP issues. Which splitters have you tried?


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

I've tried both of these... The second reads like yours?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Do both TVs support the same resolution?

Also from the link ej42137 posted some versions of that model worked by stripping out hdcp and others did not. So you may need to do some more research on the splitter you are trying to use.


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

*I have no problem ordering the same splitter as ej2137. Educate me if appropriate... What in the description of ej's is different that makes it a splitter that will work? *


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

ej42137 said:


> I have used this splitter to resolve HDCP issues. Which splitters have you tried?


Very interesting! Curious... What model TiVo do you have? And does it make a difference?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

CCinPA said:


> *I have no problem ordering the same splitter as ej2137. Educate me if appropriate... What in the description of ej's is different that makes it a splitter that will work? *


Not sure exactly I just have the picture of yours and not the description. Even the one he posted, there are different versions of it. Reading the question and answers plus the reviews reveals that it works for some and not for others. Some of the comments suggest that they have a different version from the ones that did work. And it looks like some of their setups are similar to yours.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCinPA (May 29, 2016)

ej42137 said:


> I have used this splitter to resolve HDCP issues. Which splitters have you tried?


ej: I've had a few drop-outs on the lower channels today. So I'd like to order the splitter you have. Has yours been 100% successful?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

CCinPA said:


> ej: I've had a few drop-outs on the lower channels today. So I'd like to order the splitter you have. Has yours been 100% successful?


Yes, I've used it in several situations with TiVos from S3 to Bolt+. I've never had it not work, but YMMV of course. Neither of the two splitters you show is the same as what I have. In particular I don't know of a splitter that handles HDCP for 4k, only for 1080p and below.


----------

